# bare bottom (tank) vs. gravel



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I've seen many pictures of fish in bare bottom tanks. I like the look of it but was wondering if it was bad on the fish (i.e. no gravel or sand to move=bored). Bare bottom is easier to clean I know, but gravel is not a big pain. Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I've used bare bottom as grow out tank myself - I spray painted the back & bottom flat black as I didn't like the bare look myself... They are easy to clean which is why I went BB with my grow-out - I could feed multiple times per day and suck up the waste in a matter of seconds...

Some fish do like to dig or sift the subsrate and the presence of sand or gravel could be advantagous in keeping them stimulated I guess...

I prefer sand as I like to do my best to recreate the environment.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I just like the look of gravel instead of the bare bottom. To me gravel is well worth the extra effort to keep it clean. Just my opinion.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I had sand once-very nice!


----------

